# I feel really dirty today...



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I bought this IH 1026 Hydro from a neighbor lady who got it in her divorce. Gave $7800 for it. Needs a seat and some lights. Not too many red tractors on this farm, but I couldn't pass up a deal like that. Going to join the 656 and the 450 in projects I probably won't get done this year.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

What's wrong with the seat? From those pictures it looks quite relaxing.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Bishop said:


> What's wrong with the seat? From those pictures it looks quite relaxing.


It's bent all to crap, along with the the steering wheel. A barn fell on it...


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I'll trade you that seat for this modified office chair that came on a Ford 7000 I picked up last week.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice! I always thought a hydro would be the cats meow for hay work. Doesn't look like it'll take much to make it a good reliable work horse.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There's a hydro 70 for sale locally, I've always wondered what they'd be like for hay work too.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't see a project looks field ready to me  be perfect for your haybine

I'd like to build a rock box some day. Be pretty handy to have

Good purchase


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

That's quite a damn shop.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dill said:


> That's quite a damn shop.


My thoughts too!! I do see Stacks issue, This tractor will need a lot of work and new paint to be allowed to be in that shop! 
Nothing but envy!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Dill said:


> That's quite a damn shop.


I'd like to say it's mine, but it isn't. It's the shop where I work. 80'x200' with 22' sidewalls. Not much doesn't fit in it needless to say.

Our shop at the farm is 54x66. It's literally a shell of a building yet with no concrete,insulation, or wiring.... So basically it's a machine shed


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Dill said:


> That's quite a damn shop.


Just what I was thinking/observing.

Too bad it has a line of 'tin cans' in it...........lol

I bet it's wicked to heat.............


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

stack em up said:


> I'd like to say it's mine, but it isn't. It's the shop where I work. 80'x200' with 22' sidewalls. Not much doesn't fit in it needless to say.
> Our shop at the farm is 54x66. It's literally a shell of a building yet with no concrete,insulation, or wiring.... So basically it's a machine shed


Your new find will be a fun project, More fun if that was your shop! . But still fun, I've been on the look out for a 966 hydro for years myself. Found a few, But never the money or to much of a project. 
Look forward to the progress!


----------

